# Strains That Do Well With Lower Light?



## DRCHRONICLOVER420 (Mar 15, 2010)

hey guys and gals i grow in containers in a pretty small plot maybe 10' x 6' and i obviously try to put as many plants as possible in there... my question is what is a good strain to grow with lower light levels especially the lower branches but yet have minimual stretch? i get about 5-7 hours direct sunlight a day... ive heard good things about WHITE SATIN FROM ZEI SEEDS being good in low light levels????? any help would be great... 

and also im going on vacation in june for 2 weeks how do i keep my plants watered? i cant trust anybody so what are my options thanks alot


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 16, 2010)

Try growing something that is indica dominant.  They tend to not be as branchy more big cola nuggish.  Anyways just really soak down your girls before you leave and hope you get rain at least once.  Another thing you can do is when they start to flower just trim off the lower popcorn nug branches it helps with airflow and directs the growing to the top of the plant.  anyways good luck


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 16, 2010)

i grew 3 white satins, 2 in a 3 x 3.5 x 2.5 box with a 125watt compact floro. the other in a 4 x 3.5 x 2.5 with a 250hps. it grew really nice and filled in good. but the one under hps grew monstrous. so much that the top 4 inches molded on me. high is abit heady but feels so good on the body.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

hxxp://www.watercrystals.com/

this interests me...or something like it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2010)

DRCHRONICLOVER420 said:
			
		

> hey guys and gals i grow in containers in a pretty small plot maybe 10' x 6' and i obviously try to put as many plants as possible in there... my question is what is a good strain to grow with lower light levels especially the lower branches but yet have minimual stretch? i get about 5-7 hours direct sunlight a day... ive heard good things about WHITE SATIN FROM ZEI SEEDS being good in low light levels????? any help would be great...
> 
> and also im going on vacation in june for 2 weeks how do i keep my plants watered? i cant trust anybody so what are my options thanks alot



Why low light?  Aren't you growing outdoors?  Also, there is no reason to "try to put as many plants as possible in there".  More plants do not mean more bud.  You are better off giving your plants enough room to grow and not be crowded.  A drip system on a timer should take care of your watering needs while you are gone.  Test it for correct operation before you go.


----------



## DRCHRONICLOVER420 (Mar 17, 2010)

i say low light because i was under the impression that 5-7 hours direct sunlight wasnt enough?? i only say this cuz my plants stretched a little last year. my plot is rite on the other side of a mafia block wall rite were the wall ends and were the shrubs begin so the lower portion of the plants dont see an emmence amount of light

any other strains in particular? thanx


----------

